# Volant Intake



## Killapeng (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi I was looking into buying a Volant Cold Air Intake for my 2005 GTO, but I noticed when I was about to purchase it online there was a warning saying, 

Some modification required- May require relocation of horn assembly

Is this problem common? I understand it's an easy move, but has anyone else encountered this or is it simply over caution?


----------



## goatrider06 (May 28, 2009)

I installed the same intake on my 06 and I dident have to move anything. Nice intake


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I had to tweek it a little to keep the hose away froma pulley but overall it was a good fit. No horn issues.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Since the horns are mounted down in the bumper cover, near each fog light, I don't see how there could be any need to move them for an intake. Are you certain that you had the correct application?


----------

